# Yarn Shops in Central London?



## chuilady

I'll be passing though London GBR, enroute to Canada from Tanzania next week & have 3+ days to peruse shops. Can I ask KP Brits for the best & wonderful places to go. I'd like unique & possibly rare yarns but certainly yarns we don't get to see at home in Western Canada.
Addresses & phone #'s are so very useful.
Thank you so much, Gail


----------



## tintin63

Hi, I can't recommend any as I haven't been to London in over 20 years but the web is a wonderful resource. When searching it may be useful to remind you we call all types of yarn "wool" over here. We have many shops listed as "wool shops" in the London area but I know nothing about them personally. Good luck in your search, I hope you find what your after. 
Whilst in London it will be worth checking out Covent Garden and Portabello Road, where they have street markets as well as some very quaint shops.
Enjoy your trip!
Tx


----------



## sahoo

Hi,sorry can't help you with wool shops in London but can reccomend Sirdar wool in the Crofter range it knits up like Fair Isle.Great for socks.I also did a sleeveless pullover for my husband I did the back plain and the front in Crofters.
It comes in Double Knitting and Chunky.
Have a good time in London don't think you have given yourself enough time there.


----------



## zoer

There are two wool shops which I can recommend: iKnit, 106 Lower Marsh, Waterloo, London, SE1, Telephone: 020 7261 1338; and Prick Your Finger, 260 Globe Road
E2 Phone: 020 8981 2560Open Tue-Fri 12pm-6pm; Sat 11am-6pm
Worth phoning them before going to visit just to make sure they're open.


----------



## zoer

There are two wool shops which I can recommend: iKnit, 106 Lower Marsh, Waterloo, London, SE1, Telephone: 020 7261 1338; and Prick Your Finger, 260 Globe Road, E2 Phone: 020 8981 2560 Open Tue-Fri 12pm-6pm, Sat 11am-6pm
Worth phoning them before going to visit just to make sure they're open.


----------



## Knitwit27

Probably the most accessible are in Liberty's, which is great to visit anyway. It's at the top of Regent Street London W1B 5AH. Phone number:020 7734 1234. Nearby and a five minute walk on Oxford street is a department store called John Lewis ( Oxford Circus W1A 1EX) tel: 020 7629 7711 
They stock Rowan, Jaeger, RYC, Debbie Bliss, Noro, Cygnet, Sirdar and Patons amongt others.
Very near the centre is another shop Iknit, which you can check details of from their website http://www.iknit.org.uk/shop.html
enjoy!


----------



## geewhiz

I think there is a wool shop in Covent Garden, down from the station and just before you get to the piazza.Gee


----------



## Knitwit27

I remember Patricia Roberts was there 25(?) years ago, but I haven't seen one in many years...is it a new one? I know that new ones are opening up and it's good to know where they are


----------



## adel

Hi Gail,

I live in london. There is the sewing machine shop & craft store in Balham London. If you get on the tube station,
the Northern Line to Tooting Bec station, it is a five minute walk, plus if you try the one suggested at Waterloo' you could visit both in one day as thst is also on the northern line. Enjoy London
Adel


----------



## seraphinacat

You could try John Lewis in Oxford Street in London's West End, just up the Road from LIBERTY'S.

You could try LOOP in Camden Passage. To contact the shop call 020 7288 1160. Fabulous shop with yarns from all over the world. You can look the shop on line before you go for directions etc. Its in a nice tourist area and you will enjoy Camden Passage and the yarn shop. Go to - www.loopknitting.com.

Have fun!


----------



## seraphinacat

Re Knitwit27 reply. The Patricia Roberts yarn store is located in Knightsbridge at 60 Kinnerton Street, London SW1X 8ES, tel 020 7235 4742. The shop is quite near Harrods and Harvey Nichols.

Enjoy.


----------



## YourLuckyEwe

chuilady said:


> I'll be passing though London GBR, enroute to Canada from Tanzania next week & have 3+ days to peruse shops. Can I ask KP Brits for the best & wonderful places to go. I'd like unique & possibly rare yarns but certainly yarns we don't get to see at home in Western Canada.
> Addresses & phone #'s are so very useful.
> Thank you so much, Gail


Try John Lewis on Oxford Street. They have a nice selection. Peter Jones at Sloane Square has fabrics. Liberty House is good for yarn and fabrics. If you had an extra day or two take the train to Bradford and check out the yarn outlet at Texere; it is walkable from the train station. Try Texere on-line for mail orders.


----------



## lifeline

I have used this shop which is in Islington. If you go to their contact page you can find the address. Take a careful look at their opening times. It is run in the home of the people who own it. My daughter and I had a great time there.

http://www.knittingwoolandyarnshop.co.uk/

It's great to get suggestions of other places in London. Having lived here for 27 years you would think I would know them all. DH won't be too pleased when out and wanting to make a detour.

You could also try http://www.knitmap.com/ here you can put in the post code of here you are staying and it should hopefully bring up some LYS.


----------



## marianestronick

Hello,
I will be in London in October and would like to check out this
shop. Can you let me know their name?
Thanks
Marian


----------



## YourLuckyEwe

marianestronick said:


> Hello,
> I will be in London in October and would like to check out this
> shop. Can you let me know their name?
> Thanks
> Marian


LOOPS, maybe???


----------



## sahoo

Right going to make arrangements with my daughter to meet up and have a weekend in London one of the best places for a good weekend.Too long since we have been there.Fantastic place.


----------



## andreah

Wow, how timely. I too will be in London but on November 2nd and 3rd and I was going to ask the same question as the date got closer. I plan to look in all the stops the cruise ship makes for yarn shops.
Andrea in Alaska


----------



## sahoo

I want to go to London such wonderful things to see. I now have a yearning but the sun in Cyprus has won thats where I will be in November


----------



## andreah

Hi, I just start in London. We get on a cruise ship and go to 
Belguim, Paris, Spain, Lisbon, Azores and across to Bermuda and Ft. Lauderdale. Than fly home to Anchorage :-( I hope to find all sorts of wool shops to prolong my vacation in memories as I knit the rest of the winter at home
Andrea in Alaska


----------



## TRodgers

Thank-you, ladies! 
Sitting here, drinking coffee in Southern California and reading your posts made me feel like I'd taken a mini vacation to London. 
This is such a great forum.
Enjoy your weekend!


----------

